# CAAD5 vs. CAAD8



## Chudybeton (May 16, 2006)

:mad2: 
I am thinking about getting new road bike according to fact my old 1983 Raleigh Olympian has enought for now and is waiting for retirement. I cover about 50-80 miles each week (I am weekend rider). 

What are the differences between CAAD 5 and CAAD 8. I know the main one is weight. CAAD5s are much cheapper in local shop than CAAD8. Is it worth to wait till I collect enought money to buy me CAAD 8? I am not going to compete with this bike. It must be fast, good climber, stable then cornering, good looking... and for sure it must be Cannondale (tried Trek 1500, Giant OCR and it was not IT)

Help

PS. I am 180 lbs


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Save the money for Caad 8 and you will appreciated it, it's light fast and climb like a goat. I started out with Caad 3 then Caad 7 finally Six13 Caad 8 you won't regret it.


----------



## bikerbrian (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm all in favor of the Caad8. I just moved to a six13 from a caad8 and I honestly liked the caad8. It makes me sad to have to sell it. If I could do it again I'd just forget about the six13, don't get me wrong it's a nice bike but I still like my caad8 better. Personally if I was in the market I'd get the R800. It has 105-10 speed which has all of the performance of DA and ultegra and is just a little heavier. And like I said the caad8 frame is spectacular.


----------



## tomato (May 16, 2002)

One thing to keep in mind is that for the weight you lose on the Caad 8, you are also getting tubes that are thinner, especially the top-tube. Its not going to fail on you suddenly or anything, but even though you have to be careful with any bike, a Caad 8 will require that little extra care and may not last as long. Cannondale used to have a PDF on this issue posted on their site, I think when they introduced the Caad 7.

That said life is short, and I like my Caad 7 (not too dissimilar to the Caad 8).


----------



## Chudybeton (May 16, 2006)

Thanx for attention,

Yes I am thinking about buying R800 but I am so strict on budget so it would be probably R700 on tiagra drivetrain.

CAAD8 sounds good, but one more question, if frameset get cracked because of lack of fatigue strenght or on welding after 2 years of riding will C'dale change my frame for new one (lifetime warranty - isn't it) or they tell me "it is optimo too-light frame we told you about it, so you should have bought CAAD5 frameset to build your bike on"

What do you think about it. Have you had warranty replacement for frameset according to lifetime limited warranty? I had my swingarm of Sugar+ (I wish I had Scalpel) replaced by Gary Fisher, that was pretty nice. 

Looking for reply
KUBBA


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

if it's a manufacturer's defect then they will replace it no questions asked, just take it to the shop you bought it from. my dad had his caad 7 replaced once and his old 3.0 frame back in the day. they may not be the fastest company as far as getting your bike back, but they do like to keep their customers happy. save a few hundred dollars more for the R800 and ride happily and worry free for many years!!!


----------



## tomato (May 16, 2002)

The PDF is here:

http://www.cannondale.com/Asset/iu_...___Optimo_Owners_Manual_Supplement_115936.pdf

As for the warranty, I am sure that if it is a manufacturer's defect they will replace the bike no questions asked. For normal wear and tear, probably not, but you might contact them and ask. They are pretty good at responding. Best.


----------



## antsays (May 28, 2006)

*warranty*

I think that according to my warranty that I have on my cannondale, the warrenty is only valid to the original owner of the bike. I think that it would be best to contact cannondale with regards to this. But I think that if you purchase a second hand cannondale you will not have the rights to the warranty.
Enjoy, and good luck.

Oh..
the CAAD 8 Rocks. And do not go lower than a 105 group set. You will regret it if you do.
Rather get a less expensive frame and a better group set.


----------



## antsays (May 28, 2006)

*terms from the cannondale site*

TERMS OF WARRANTY: 

This warranty is not meant to suggest or imply that the bicycle cannot be broken or will last forever. It does mean that the bicycle is covered subject to the terms of the warranty. 
This warranty only applies to the original owner of a Cannondale bicycle and is not transferable to subsequent owners. 
For any warranty claim to be considered, the bicycle must be brought in to an Authorized Cannondale Bicycle Retailer in assembled condition and accompanied by the original, dated sales receipt for the bicycle. (Be sure to keep your receipt in a safe place.) 
This warranty only applies to bicycles purchased in fully assembled and adjusted condition from Authorized Cannondale Retailers or other outlets specifically authorized by Cannondale to distribute Cannondale bicycles. 
This warranty is void if the bicycle is subjected to abuse, neglect, improper repair, alterations, modifications, an accident or other abnormal, excessive, or improper conditions. 
Damage resulting from normal wear and tear, including the results of fatigue, is not covered. Fatigue damage is a symptom of the frame being worn out through use. It is one kind of wear and tear. See sections 5, A and D. 
Damage resulting from improper assembly or maintenance, or from installation of parts and accessories not compatible with the Cannondale bicycle is not covered. 
All labor charges for warranty service are the responsibility of the bicycle's owner. 
During the acceptable duration of this warranty, Cannondale will either repair any defective frame, or, at our option, replace any defective frame with the same or most nearly comparable model then available. THIS IS THE EXCLUSIVE REMEDY UNDER THIS WARRANTY. ANY AND ALL OTHER REMEDIES THAT MAY OTHERWISE BE APPLICABLE ARE EXCLUDED, INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO, INCIDENTAL OR CONSEQUENTIAL DAMAGES. 
THIS IS THE ONLY WARRANTY MADE BY CANNONDALE ON ITS FRAMES AND COMPONENTS. ANY WARRANTIES THAT MAY OTHER-WISE BE IMPLIED BY LAW INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO, ANY IMPLIED WARRANTY OF MERCHANTABILITY OR FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE ARE LIMITED TO THE APPLICABLE DURATION OF THIS LIMITED WARRANTY.

Please refer to the documents included with your bicycle for possible further restrictions. 

This Limited Warranty gives the consumer specific legal rights. The consumer may also have other legal rights which vary from state to state. Some states do not allow the exclusion or limitation of incidental or consequential damages or limitations on how long implied warranties last, so the above limitations or exclusions may not apply to you.


----------



## antsays (May 28, 2006)

*plerons gave me this info.*

about the terms and conditions that is.


----------



## plerons (May 28, 2006)

*Canondale Warranty*

I'd like to thank the Academy...


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Even the R700 this year is Caad 8 frame don't settle for anything less than Caad 8 if your budget is allow you to.


----------



## Chudybeton (May 16, 2006)

You're quite right in US R700 has got CAAD8 but here in Poland in EU R500 and R700 is still on 9sp 105 and CAAD5 (first years on sale in Poland). That's why I wonder if CAAD5 is also such a good climber as CAAD8 is known to be... I can affort R700 (CAAD5) or I'll try to make my mind to buy me TCR2??? - but this compact road geometry looks freak to me but on the other hand it rides like a dream (like R500 I tried)


----------



## trek5200cs (May 4, 2006)

I'd like to hear from those who have compared the CAAD8 to the Six13 in terms of ride quality, I've been told the Six13 is actually stiffer. But I'm wondering which frame gives a more comfortable, more compliant ride over bumpy roads? I am in love with the ride of the C'dale Synapse and haven't been able to find a Six13 to test ride in comparison. I did compare the CAAD8 to the Synapse and the Synapse was so much more compliant. A truly Wonderful feeling frame! 

Do you think the Six13 or the new System Six will approach the ride quality of a Synapse?


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

Chudybeton said:


> What are the differences between CAAD 5 and CAAD 8. I know the main one is weight. CAAD5s are much cheapper in local shop than CAAD8. Is it worth to wait till I collect enought money to buy me CAAD 8?
> PS. I am 180 lbs


At your weight a CAAD5 would be better in my opinion. It's a heavier frame with a significantly (~40%) torsional stiffer head tube/front end.


----------



## Chudybeton (May 16, 2006)

Thanx DIVVE, your answer is short and clear to me and that's what I like the most. I am not going to compete with my bike, so I don't really care 'bout 150 or 200 extra grams of framset weight. If you load your bike with water you gain extra 1500 grams or at least 500. I am going to enjoy each mile of ride so bike must be stiff and sharp and good in accelerating. I must feel it rides smooth and rolls almost without resistance. I live in hilly surroundings so I was trying to be told is CAAD5 is as much as CAAD8 efficient climer, and that's it. With one climbs better? Giant TCR2 I've tried is real goat for uphills but it's very common bike in here. C'dale is know for great framesets and that's bike'' heart and I must have one for sure. I hope CAAD5 won't be worse than TCR2. I am promised to testride CAAD5 in two weeks time.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

the six 13 was a lil smoother than the Caad 8 but nothing like leaps and bounds ahead of the Caad frame. i chose the Caad8 R5000 because it was lighter DA equipped, cheaper and the better climber of the two. i would hold out another week to see the system 6, its supposed to be lighter than both 15lbs out fo box, as stiff as the Caad frame and as smooth if not smoother than the old six 13. so if you like the six 13 just wait and compare it to the system 6.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Six13 & Caad 8 alum is the same design there is no major difference beside carbon top and down tube otherwise is identical. I recently upgrade from Caad 7 to Six13 and I can tell the climb is much lighter and fast, so far I have not try out Caad 8 alum or Synapse either but my mechanic told me Synapse is set up for comfort riding.


----------



## Belgian biker (Mar 24, 2006)

According to someone working at Cannondale Europe I spoke to recently, the CAAD 5 still is the stiffest road frame they ever made, which makes it extremely efficient. It was raced and taken to victory by Mario Cipollini, so it should still do for all of us.


----------



## marc180 (Feb 2, 2006)

*get the CAAD5 +105...*

3 years and lotsa miles later i'm still loving mine. no regrets at all.


----------



## Chudybeton (May 16, 2006)

I'll take CAAD5 but have to wait for some extra money, according to extra spendings Ihad then my doughter was born 15 days ago.


----------



## Buck Satan (Nov 21, 2005)

This is not as direct a comparison, but last week I built up a new CAAD 8 to replace the CAAD 4 that I'd been riding for 8+ years. The CAAD 8 is clearly superior in every way. Handling, climbing, ride qulaity - the whole package. It's simply incredible. I've been ridng Cannondale for 20+ years and this is the best one ever. 

For those who say the 8 is not as stiff as some of the previous models, well, I'm a near 200 lb. guy who puts out a lot of watts (last week I climbed a 15% grade in a 42x23), and I can't say it's any less stiff than the others. It may not be as stiff by the numbers but I certainly can't tell - and I think it climbs better than my 4 did.


----------

